# Coastal SoCAL 5/24 for 1 night



## swsc16 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hoping someone has some precious reservation that they may want to let go.

Looking for anything Coastal in Southern California for 1 night only 5/24 Sunday.

Preferably in the Santa Barbara area, but I'll consider anywhere from San Luis Obispo to San Diego.


----------

